# S Scale Decals



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Where can I find S scale decals? I want a Atlantic Coast Line set for an 4-6-2 in S scale.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Try here, but I've heard grumblings about reliability getting orders processed....I have never used them.

http://www.lbrenterprisesllc.com/index.html


----------

